# 98 Durango Transmission Problems



## Manders01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello, First let me say that this is an awesome site. Tech answers for everything under the sun, just awesome.

Here is my problem: I have a 1998 Dodge Durango SLT, 4x4, automatic transmission, 5.2l (318cid). It has 190,xxx miles on it and has been the most trouble free, dependable vehicle I have ever owned. Until now that is.

When putting the gear selector in "D" and pressing the throttle, it literally tries to take off in fourth gear. I have to manually upshift from 1st thru 4th gears. Then I have to manually downshift from 4th back to first when coming to a stop. When manually shifting, everything works just fine. It will not downshift with throttle pressure, I.E. It won't downshift from 4th to 3rd when I stick my foot in the throttle. It all has to be done manually.

The fluid is still a pretty pink and there is NO burnt smell. I know that smell, been there and done that with my old Power Wagon. The fluid and filter were changed approx. 1500 miles ago and I found nothing bad in the pan. This transmission gets fluid and filter every 25,000 miles, never missed one. Both before it started acting up and after, there was absolutly NO slipage in the transmission. It still hooks up good and tight.

I've been told on other forums that I'm screwed and it's time to drop some hefty coin on a new transmission. That does not sit well with me when looking at the facts. No burnt smell, clean fluid, no slipage, ect. Don't get me wrong, this thing will not run forever, but it just seems like something else is wrong. 

The "check engine" light is steady on, not flashing. As soon as I can I'll get the code for you. I believe it was P1762 or P0762. It's on my desk at home and I'm at work right now.

Thank you
Sean


----------



## Manders01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just got home from work, the code is P1763.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Manders, looks like from everything I've seen it's your governor sensor and/or solenoid. Gonna involve dropping that pan again to replace...


----------



## Manders01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you very much for getting back to me. I'll give replacing the sensor / solenoid first, dropping the pan is a whole lot easier than dropping the transmission. 

Thanks again,
Sean


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

thats the first thing i thought governor


----------



## Manders01 (Aug 24, 2010)

Interesting note, My Wife drove it home from visiting up in Oregon. 450+ miles all manual shifting. Still the oil is nice and pink, no slippage when manually shifted and still no burnt smell. Going to park it till I get paid next week then drop the pan and replace the governor. I'll check back in and let you know how that works out. Thank you again.

Sean


----------

